# LED/Drivers - Advice needed



## Sentral (9 Aug 2012)

Hi all, 

I've got 6 3w LED's and the driver I'm using is 18w 1.5A, but after wiring it all up they don't power up.

I tested them with just the power supply without the driver (for about 2 secs!) and they work fine.

Anyone got any ideas? This is the driver;







Thanks


----------



## somethingfishy (10 Aug 2012)

Prob not the case cause this is too obvious but it sounds like you have mains voltage leds not low voltage.


----------



## wazuck (11 Aug 2012)

What LEDs are you using? I have 4 Cree XML 3w. Awaiting my driver. Could it be a faulty driver? Is it the right driver for our mains output?


----------



## rolexbene (2 Feb 2013)

How did you wire them? XMLs have a 3.1v forward voltage at 1500ma so you would need 4 LED's in wired in series for them to work. Test the drivers with a mutimeter or another 12v device (or your tongue) if possible to see if you have a working driver, just make sure you don't test the 240v side. Follow these steps and you can't really go wrong.
http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED%20Components%20and%20Modules/XLamp/Data%20and%20Binning/XLampXML.pdf


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Feb 2013)

You boys give my brain severe aches when I see your LED jibba jabba gangster talk

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolexbene (2 Feb 2013)

Sorry mate didn't realise you ere not using cree XML as written by someone else above, depending on what led you are using the driver current might be a bit high for these, think most 3w led's are 700-950ma and your driver is 1500ma


----------

